# RAID drivers ..  help!



## brunoxyz (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello.  A friend bought this pc which has XP media center installed by default and a RAID configured.
   I installed XP pro on the second hard disk, as a second OS, (we need to do this for other reasons)  but I had to disable the RAID in the bios to do that..    because I couldn't install XP with RAID activated.   I guess this is because I dont have the RAID drivers , you know F6  and all that..     The PC didn't come with a floppy or anything,,  ofcourse.

     Now..  I dont know, where the hell I could get those drivers..   I dont know if they should come with the HDD..  or with the mobo,,   I'm a noob in all this RAID thing..      by the way,  do you guys think the floppy wit the drivers  will be the solution ?

  Thanks a lot in advance.

    The PC: (HP m7680n)

     Mobo: Asus  P5BW-LA    (custom hp model..  it is not present in the asus website)
     HDD: 2x 250 g  samsung SATA (i dont remember the model now,,  I will update it later) 
     nvidia 7300LE PCIE
     intel core 2 Duo processor.
     2g memory.


----------



## brunoxyz (Oct 10, 2006)

Now I dont know what kind of raid it has configured in the XP media center..    

I guess he wont need that anyway..  not sure.  He needs the PC for Video editing.

  I have searched the drivers a lot, but I dont have a clue..   am I suppoused to look for them in the HDD manufacturer Website? or in the website of the Intel chipset?. .   Where?

thanks in advance.


----------



## SirKenin (Oct 11, 2006)

You can download them from the manufacturer's website if you don't have the driver CD that came with it.  Go to www.hp.com and look for the model there.


----------



## brunoxyz (Oct 11, 2006)

no,   they are not there,,   I also called the hp technical support,,   and nothing,  they just dont have it..   or they didn't want to give it to me,,  for some reason.

thanks though


----------



## apj101 (Oct 11, 2006)

call asus, they will know the model number and the model of the raid controller, and hence the driver you need.

the model number looks like its on the p965 chipset, now i think most of them go out the door with jmb36x raid controllers, so you could try the driver for that which is here
ftp://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/JMicron/JMB363_1120700.zip


----------



## brunoxyz (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks a lot..   I will try with those..   thanks.


and ,, a second question..     is there a way I could install these drivers without reinstalling windows?

when I activate the raid in the bios,,  the pc restarts trying to load windows XP pro.


thanks.


----------



## apj101 (Oct 11, 2006)

brunoxyz said:


> thanks a lot..   I will try with those..   thanks.
> 
> 
> and ,, a second question..     is there a way I could install these drivers without reinstalling windows?
> ...




Not really, if you want to raid entire drives then you must rebuild them from scratch

The only way to go around this would be to implement a software raid and only raid together a portion of the drives, leaving the unraided prortion to hold the OS… this would a  be far from ideal solution


----------



## brunoxyz (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks..  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## kars_g (Oct 13, 2006)

*Same Problem*

Can somebody tell me.. how can I get to the Raid Controller Bios menu to choose which RAID to setup.  I tried ctrl + J  it didnt work.  Should I install the raid driver via floppy and then try to setup the raid. ??


----------

